# Supplements?



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

I am a new mommy to a 17 weeks old blue girl named Snow. I have heard a couple people mention in other posts about foods (which we are changing again today, just trying to decide between 2-3 brands) about giving their puppy/dog supplements...(my girl is itching a lot to where she is losing some hair in small areas) so why use supplements and what type? Thanks for any advice/info


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I think if you get her on a good quality food like Instinct grain free (duck or lamb was my dogs' favorite), Acana or Orijen ..... That supplements are not really necessary. Though coconut oil should help  some people give vitamins as well, but a lot of kibbles have vitamins in them... I guess I wouldn't want to overdose...


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Actually those are the three brands I was looking at but you cannot get ACana here at the stores well at least not near me but I can always order it I might try the others first also I heard Wellness Core what do you know about that? She's actually going to get her shots today and I actually purchased some coconut oil a few days ago which I've been trying to put on her coat and skin to see if that would help her from itching but I have put a tsp in her food a couple times. I just want her to be a healthy happy puppy I hate that she's itching so bad and also has a infection of some type in her private area which were going to get looked at today because when he did a flush 2 weeks ago that hasn't helped but I was just curious about the supplements what do people actually use them for


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yeah Wellness CORE is decent  try to get one that doesn't have chicken. I think for her doing something like Orijen is probably what she needs...or straight up raw. 

Awwww poor baby! I really hope her infection heals up and the food works for her!

Oh and one supplement that would be good for her I think is an Immune Boost one.


----------



## k€@g•n (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey ,maybe this will help,if she is loosing fur in certain places there is a type of vitamin/supplement you could give your dog that helps with. Itching,loss of fur(helps grow fur back), keeps the coat shiny and give your dog a modest muscle tone, its called bob martin condition tablets they really do help ,it will help regrow most of the fur but the ones that stay are not major danger as it could be genetic dermodox mange which is harmless


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Try feeding her a tblspn of the coconut oil a day as well.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

k€@g•n said:


> Hey ,maybe this will help,if she is loosing fur in certain places there is a type of vitamin/supplement you could give your dog that helps with. Itching,loss of fur(helps grow fur back), keeps the coat shiny and give your dog a modest muscle tone, its called bob martin condition tablets they really do help ,it will help regrow most of the fur but the ones that stay are not major danger as it could be genetic dermodox mange which is harmless


Where would I get this at? And speaking of mange, we had her at the vet yesterday and he did a skin scraping and thats what she has poor baby


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> Try feeding her a tblspn of the coconut oil a day as well.


Funny you mention coconut oil as we just got some monday and she loves it. Is daily too much for a 17 week old little one?


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

BlueGirlSnow said:


> Funny you mention coconut oil as we just got some monday and she loves it. Is daily too much for a 17 week old little one?


Coconut oil(VIRGIN, UNREFINED KIND) is a really great source of medium chain triglycerides which I've used for as long as I've owned my own dogs as it's got anti-bacterial/viral/fungal properties in addition to being a great aid in digestion(helps expedite the process of kibble digestion) as well as gently elevating metabolism. Coats will be very shiny too. I've given it to all my past dogs even as puppies. 1 tablespoon daily is a healthy amount.

Get the best kibble your budget permits and you should have no problems.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

What kind of mange? And I wouldn't give her to many things at once it will just make it harder to single things out as far as what's making her itch, keep it simple change her food, and her hair will grow back in time and I'm sure the vet gave your dog meds for the mange and antibiotics which should help as well and try not to give your dog a bath to much cause that will just dry there skin and cause them to itch, good luck and hope she gets better soon


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey StillWill does that coconut oil work the same as the ACV?


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> Hey StillWill does that coconut oil work the same as the ACV?


For battling skin problems, I'd say ACV is more potent as that's what I have used in the past for my dogs with rashes or irritations. I know some friends that actually use ACV topically on their dogs as their only flea prevention with great success.

Coconut oil for me is more of a maintenance/preventative supplement for a lot of things including skin conditions.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> What kind of mange? And I wouldn't give her to many things at once it will just make it harder to single things out as far as what's making her itch, keep it simple change her food, and her hair will grow back in time and I'm sure the vet gave your dog meds for the mange and antibiotics which should help as well and try not to give your dog a bath to much cause that will just dry there skin and cause them to itch, good luck and hope she gets better soon


Thank you so much... We basically took her in to get her next set of shots and also to ask him about the hair that has been lost since 2 weeks ago and about her still bitching because when we first told him about the itching he said she would just probably just itching at her collar being on but since the two weeks went by and she still been itching we've already started changing her food over we got Merrick as we did get taste of the wild but I was told about all the week also I didn't want to put her on that and she has demodex (sp?) Mange. They're actually alternating between an injection ivotec 1% and also a dip (mitoban)every other week for 8 weeks(4 treatments each) and she is on an antibiotic (which was really for her vaginal discharge that had not gone away after a flash the vet did two weeks ago)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> For battling skin problems, I'd say ACV is more potent as that's what I have used in the past for my dogs with rashes or irritations. I know some friends that actually use ACV topically on their dogs as their only flea prevention with great success.
> 
> Coconut oil for me is more of a maintenance/preventative supplement for a lot of things including skin conditions.


Just for future reference how do you use the AVC? Dilute, spray bottle, in bathing and flea prevention....what do you think about DE dematicious (sp?) Earth? My lil one is just 17 wks old today so I definitely do not want to do too much now


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

BlueGirlSnow said:


> Just for future reference how do you use the AVC? Dilute, spray bottle, in bathing and flea prevention....what do you think about DE dematicious (sp?) Earth? My lil one is just 17 wks old today so I definitely do not want to do too much now


For maintenance you can add a teaspoon of ACV in the dog's water or food.

With bathing, use whatever shampoo of your choice and then follow it up with a wash of pure ACV. Really get in there and rub it in the coat and any skin problem areas.

You can spray it topically from a spray bottle, no need to dilute. You can do it daily for coat shine and flea prevention/elimination. It even "deodorizes" your dog too.

ACV is pretty versatile for dogs.

I choose coconut oil mainly because most dogs can take it orally directly---no spraying, pouring in food etc....and they love the taste.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Ya I spray my dog about twice a week with ACV, and I spray some on his food sometimes too , I like the results and it did help a lot with the itching and flakey skin when my dog got an allergic reaction to idk what, lol


----------

